# Are You Coming To The Ahb Sydney Pub Crawl ?



## Doc (15/3/05)

Please vote in the poll if you are a Sydney based or able to be in Sydney for an AHB Pub Crawl.

A date will be sorted out when we know what day of the week we will be doing it.

Bars already suggested are:

MacQuarie Hotel (with Gerard serving up the beers)
RedOak
James Squire Brewhouse
Belgian Beer Cafe
The Lord Nelson
The Australian
PorterHouse
Lowenbrau Keller
Hero of Waterloo

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (15/3/05)

I've put in a tentative vote for Sat'dy arvo. My wife is due with our second child in 2 or three weeks so...

Shawn


----------



## Backlane Brewery (15/3/05)

Any Melburnians interested in doing something similar?

Our pubs are further apart though- maybe Gunns Island to Bells to Y & Js to the Portland to...?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (15/3/05)

Great idea Doc!

Saturday got my vote!


----------



## Doc (15/3/05)

am said:


> Great idea Doc!
> 
> Saturday got my vote!
> [post="49155"][/post]​



I can't take the credit for it Sam. It is Gerard's idea. I just setup the poll :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (15/3/05)

Gough
Probably not a good idea to bring the wife as it is a bit of a walk from The Mac to The Lord.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gough (15/3/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Gough
> Probably not a good idea to bring the wife as it is a bit of a walk from The Mac to The Lord.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="49164"][/post]​



:lol: 

Nice one Gerard. I'm sure she'll appreciate your concern. 

Hope this crawl works out... and that I can make it. Although the more I think about it the less likely it is looking from my end. As much as I'd like a beer with you blokes in the big smoke I don't think I can miss the birth. THat would be some seriously bad karma h34r: Not to mention pretty poor form - some things are even more important than beer... I think  

Shawn.


----------



## mikem108 (16/3/05)

Anyone else considering bringing SWMBO?


----------



## Doc (16/3/05)

mikem108 said:


> Anyone else considering bringing SWMBO?
> [post="49259"][/post]​



Nope. Not me.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (16/3/05)

> MacQuarie Hotel (with Gerard serving up the beers)



.....topless, in tutu & slippers.....anybody second this?
Thank you, Mr Robinson has put his hand up.
This is great. Lets form a committee. We'd do well.

Gough wrote:


> I don't think I can miss the birth. THat would be some seriously bad karma Not to mention pretty poor form - some things are even more important than beer...



Yes, Gough.....like your life!

Rgds,
the compliant Mr Wadey,
(also trying quotes for the 1st time)


----------



## Hopeye (16/3/05)

I'd be up for a Saturday Arvo (but not in the next 6 six weeks unfortunately, as not only do I treasure my life but also something that defines my manhood (not wishing to sound like Micky Mouse))....... 

Every weekend is chocka's for the next 6 weeks and the missus would have my ****** were I to go off on a crawl....


----------



## crusher (16/3/05)

I'm up for a saturday arvo for sure, lets do it. SWMBO would definitely come as she likes a good beer as much as me, & a few of you boys have met her already. An arvo/night with a good super 12 on would top it off. ie waratahs/ highlanders or waratahs/ brumbies 16/4/05. Just an option
Crusher


----------



## Jim_Levet (16/3/05)

I voted for Sat arvo, and would like to suggest the Pumphouse @ Darling Harbour. They have a heap of different beers, my fav is The Thunderbolt.
Catch ya
James


----------



## redbeard (17/3/05)

looks like its a sat. 

i think we should have a rough timetable, in case people want to come late and to ensure we dont ummm get 'confused/undecided' as to the next port of call as the day wears on.

i note the pumphouse was requested, which is sortof on the way to the rocks. this makes a total of 10, which makes for a pretty full day/night. do we want to narrow it down ? how many people want to watch 1 or 2 of the super12 games ? (& thus determine which pubs have foxtel & when we should be there .... ). i guess we need a date.

perhaps doc can do a poll for the date ?

cheers


----------



## Doc (17/3/05)

I'll change the poll for us to choose a Saturday when I get to work.
Hooking in with a Super12 game to finish sounds like a top idea to me.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (17/3/05)

Here is the result of the "What day of the week" Poll.
Now here is which Saturday do we do it.
Only vote if you intend on coming along.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (17/3/05)

Wow, only two people are wanting to come; and on different days 

Doc


----------



## mikem108 (17/3/05)

I know its probably sacrilige but not knowing much about this type of football, I'm not fussed whats on the telly when I'm drinking


----------



## Doc (17/3/05)

mikem108 said:


> I know its probably sacrilige but not knowing much about this type of football, I'm not fussed whats on the telly when I'm drinking
> [post="49462"][/post]​



By the end of the crawl, I don't think it will really matter either :lol: :chug: :beer: 

Doc


----------



## Tim (17/3/05)

im not sure about any of the dates as my comp starts on the 9th April!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (17/3/05)

> I can't take the credit for it Sam. It is Gerard's idea. I just setup the poll
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Great idea Gerard!! :beerbang: 

Great Poll Doc!! :beer:


----------



## Trev (17/3/05)

I ended up voting for 16th April.

That way we have 2 Oz teams playing each other and an NZ team playing a SA team.

So what I hear you ask - at least that way Doc will need to declare his allegence to at least one of the Oz sides and the rest of us can barrack for the Cats in the other game (if we make it that far) 

And Crusher - SWMBO will prob' be with me as well. That both had a good time last year at Flemington.

Trev


----------



## Gerard_M (17/3/05)

April 16th works for me............so far.
We should have the next 2 beers up & ready at The Mac by then.
23rd is a long weekend, so that stuffs that.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## nonicman (17/3/05)

Trev said:


> ...barrack for the Cats [post="49543"][/post]​



You should consider washing your keyboard. Filthy words. Shame I'm not in Sydney anymore.


----------



## Doc (17/3/05)

am said:


> Great Poll Doc!! :beer:
> [post="49492"][/post]​



Just wait for the next one on the order of pubs to visit  :beerbang:  

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (17/3/05)

> SWMBO will prob' be with me as well.


Aren't U concerned about all these drunk guys ogling the missus. (Not that we would. Brewer respect runs strong, like a barleywine).



> Just wait for the next one on the order of pubs to visit
> 
> Doc



Doc, I can't wait for the posting frenzy. :beerbang: 
I should be able to attend as I have the week off work, on either side of the event.
Just a rude request: does anyone wanna put me up for a cuppla daze and show me how they brew, too? Ooh, I'm a rude man.  
But, at least I bottled my Weizen that's been sittin' around to be bottled since Monday. And it tastes quite nice, while still flat and warm. Only had a taste 2nite. Am willing to bring a 6pak 4 anyone who will host me in Sydney for the pub crawl. If pressed, will bring a 6 of Grolsch bottles...  

Sethule will testify in Sydney (hahaha)

daag


----------



## Hopeye (18/3/05)

It wouldn't let me vote for all of them so I voted for the 16th.


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

Looks like Saturday April the 16th is the date we should aim for.
By the number of voters in the poll it looks like we should get around a dozen members with some partners thrown in.

With the establishments that have been suggested how does the following route sound ?
Starting with a big steak lunch at the Porterhouse around 12:30-1pm and finishing up at the Australian for Super12/NRL/AFL action.

1. Porterhouse Hotel (cnr Campbell & Riley St, Surrey Hills) 
2. MacQuarie Hotel (42 Wentworth St, Sydney (cnr Goulburn Street) 
3. The Pumphouse (17 Little Pier St, Darling Harbour)
4. James Squire Brewhouse and Restaraunt (22 The Promenade, King St Wharf)
5. RedOak (201 Clarence St, Sydney)
6. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf (129-135 Harrington St, The Rocks)
7. Lowenbrau Keller (cnr Argyle & Playfair St, The Rocks)
8. Hero of Waterloo (81 Lower Fort Street, The Rocks)
9. The Lord Nelson (19 Kent St, Sydney)
10. The Australian Heritage Hotel (100 Cumberland St, The Rocks)

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

The proposed route will end in a trail as shown in the attached graphic.
Sorry dialup guys ~400kb.







Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/3/05)

Hey Doc. From about Point 3 onwards, you really need to switch from straight lines to rather wiggly ones if you want it to be realistic.


----------



## Keith_N (21/3/05)

Apart from the Steak what is the attraction at the Porterhouse? I thought it was a VB fuelled back packers joint?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (21/3/05)

So how many beers of what size do ppl intend on having at each pub?

As there are quite a few drinking holes but also quite a bit of walking so it should even itself out!

Or will the night be like this  ?


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

am said:


> So how many beers do ppl intend on having at each pub?



2-3

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hey Doc. From about Point 3 onwards, you really need to switch from straight lines to rather wiggly ones if you want it to be realistic.
> [post="49959"][/post]​



You might be right.
Would look good on the back of a t-shirt too :lol:

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/05)

Yep, Doc let's have some shirts. How much $ each?

I know U wouldn't have suggested if if U weren't keen 2 organise it...

Would love to be there.

Seth


----------



## redbeard (22/3/05)

16 & 23 are looking to be out for me, but a T-SHIRT ! yeah, that would be cool. i could just pretend ....  mmmm just put the map on the back & maybe the ahb logo / url on the front ? good on u doc. not just polls but t-shirts too ;-) 
thanks seth


----------



## Doc (22/3/05)

Just done a little investigation into shirts.
Maybe if there were 50 of us (typical minimum order) and we were all the same size (say XL) and would accept the same colour (white) then it would be easy to organise.
However as there will be less than 20 of us, all of different sizes and tastes, and we need them in about 3 weeks, realistically I don't think it is going to happen.

The only way it will happen is if someone is in the promotional clothing business and is willing to do a special deal for us, or I organise it through cafepress.com This will work out a bit expensive and you'll need to order them this week so they arrive from the US in time.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/3/05)

Hey Doc,
If you have 2-3 beers at each watering hole, won't you want a bag and tube as well?

Lets assume schooners (big assumption).
2-3 beers x 10 pubs x 425ml is 8.25 to 12.75 litres!
Thats a good work out for the kidneys!

So maybe instead of shirts, if everybody's going to keep up with you, then a load of catheters, tubes and baggies would be a better move.

Oh, at say $5 per schooner, that's $100-$150!!!

Damn! Enjoy yourself!

Pete


----------



## Weizguy (22/3/05)

Peter Wadey said:


> Lets assume schooners (big assumption).
> 2-3 beers x 10 pubs x 425ml is 8.25 to 12.75 litres!


 :beer: ...or even considering the minimum of 2 middies per venue, that's
2 X 10 X 285ml = 5.7 litres

That's still a hefty workout for kidneys, liver and (what's that bit U don't use much when drinking)..oh yeah, *the brain*!

...plus the walking, and please remember that public urination is still a crime. :blink: 

Helpful hints from Seth


----------



## Doc (22/3/05)

It has been a long time since my uni days when we had the annual 30 pub pub crawl.
Then I used to start on a beer at each venue and finish on bourbon at the later venues.
Was a big day but completed un-scathed each year. The train trip home was always the worst part though. No toilets :lol:
In my early post uni days I'd still get together with all my old student mates and we'd do a city (eg. Auckland, Hamilton, Wellinton, Christchurch), and we'd average around 16 pubs, at more leasurily pace.

Remember you have to pace yourself and you are doing it over an exteneded period with food also. So even if we have 2 middy's at each place, that is 20 middy's over say 9 hours, so only a middy around every half hour. Of course the pace could pick up when we hit the Australian and the footy is on the big screen :lol:

Easy.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/05)

There will be 2 new beers on tap @ The Mac around the 8th of April giving us a total of 4. Should be able to find someone to serve us on the 16th.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Backlane Brewery (30/3/05)

You know, I think this might be what I need to cheer me up. Flight comes to $250 or so, which is doable, plus the beers of course. Beats looking for a flat, and those vacant flats are still going to be there next week. <_< 

So if anyone feels like lending me their sofa for the evening, think that'll swing it.  

I know Wiezguy got in first with his plea for a bed, but hey, it was his suggestion that I think about coming. And he farts in his sleep too, I've heard.


----------



## Weizguy (30/3/05)

Backlane Brewery said:


> I know Weizguy got in first with his plea for a bed, but hey, it was his suggestion that I think about coming. And he farts in his sleep too, I've heard.
> [post="51618"][/post]​



BB,

... not just in my sleep, either.  

Maybe I should suss out some accom prices near the Rocks (within stumbling distance).

I don't need a bed anyway, a floor and blanket will suffice when the beer has done its work upon me... :beerbang: 

It'll be a great event!

Seth out


----------



## Gough (30/3/05)

G'day fellas. I can vouch for the accom. at the Australian Hotel. Good value by Sydney standards, as central as you can get and you'll just have to force yourselves to drink the Little Creatures and others on tap! Not sofa on the floor cheap but I'd reckon it would fit the bill. Decent pizzas too!

No affiliation blah blah...

Still vagulely hopeful of making it. WIll depend on how things are with the new arrival  

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (30/3/05)

Bugger me that was post no. 500!!! Can't believe I've posted quite that much  Still I guess It has taken me a while...

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (31/3/05)

As previously posted Saturday April 16 is the big day.
The poll has been modified to get an idea on numbers for the day.

Vote away.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (31/3/05)

After my initial excitement I realised that I might still be on crutches and even if I'm not, I won't be walking long distances  

And yep, on top of that I have double booked but I don't think I will be at the other engagement for too long either unless I find a cumfy seat!


----------



## mikem108 (31/3/05)

I'm also bringing a work mate brewing enthusiast


----------



## Pumpy (5/4/05)

Doc is this still on at the 16th April do we have to book or just rock up ?

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (5/4/05)

April 16 is the date.
Just vote in the poll so we know how many we are expecting and rock up. Maybe posting in this topic also so we can put names to the numbers in the poll.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Pumpy (5/4/05)

Ok thats six of us 

pUMPY


----------



## crow (7/4/05)

Doc, gerad etc - See you at the Porterhouse . 

crow / unertl


----------



## Weizguy (7/4/05)

ah, that's me too, and Backlane Brewery, when he talks to us again.
I am bringing 2 mates from the beer-barren city of Newcastle. Their names are Big Stu and Druncan,..errr Duncan.

We're not crazy, we're just misunderstood.

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M (7/4/05)

OK so far we have Doc, Gerard, mike + 1, Crow, Pumpy,Weiz, Duncan, Big Stu,

Anybody else a chance?


----------



## Doc (7/4/05)

Gerard_M said:


> OK so far we have Doc, Gerard, mike + 1, Crow, Pumpy,Weiz, Duncan, Big Stu,
> 
> Anybody else a chance?
> [post="53357"][/post]​



I believe Linz is in. He is having computer probs at the moment so can't reply :blink: 

Doc


----------



## Gough (7/4/05)

I'm definitely out guys  Tried hard, but fell at the final hurdle. Hope you all have a top day,

Shawn.


----------



## redbeard (7/4/05)

my previous engagement has been cancelled (due to other mates swmbo), so will now be attending  had one workmate lined up but his swmbo found him short of credits


----------



## mikem108 (8/4/05)

What time are we kicking off?


----------



## Doc (8/4/05)

mikem108 said:


> What time are we kicking off?
> [post="53420"][/post]​



12:30-1pm at the Porterhouse.



Doc said:


> Looks like Saturday April the 16th is the date we should aim for.
> By the number of voters in the poll it looks like we should get around a dozen members with some partners thrown in.
> 
> With the establishments that have been suggested how does the following route sound ?
> ...



Beers,
Doc


----------



## crusher (8/4/05)

Me on pat malone, wife forgot about trip to Dubbo Zoo.

Crusher


----------



## Gerard_M (8/4/05)

Doc, Gerard, mike + 1, Crow, Pumpy,Weiz, Duncan, Big Stu,Crusher, Redbeard, and my assistant, Baldrick, is trying to get some of his Uni mates along (Chemical Engineering guys).
Cheers
Gerard
Oh we filtered Pils & Dark Lager today. Will be on tap weds arvo!


----------



## Doc (8/4/05)

+ Linz and his SWMBO.

Doc


----------



## Doc (9/4/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Oh we filtered Pils & Dark Lager today. Will be on tap weds arvo!
> [post="53512"][/post]​



Just in the nick of time.
So it will be two beers for me at the second stop :lol:

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (10/4/05)

We still have plenty of Wheat & Pale Ale as well Doc.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (10/4/05)

Gerard_M said:


> We still have plenty of Wheat & Pale Ale as well Doc.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="53692"][/post]​



Yes but with 10 pubs I'll have to pace myself 

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (10/4/05)

So, is there a good variety to drink @ Tha Porterhouse or should I save my capacity for the whole 4 @ the Macquarie?

Also, could some local xperts give us outlanders some tips on beers to look out for at each pub, coz that would be great.

I hear the "blood" is a great one at the Lord Nelson. I tasted it once, but it was long ago, and memory fails.

...and I'd really like to hear what the cognoscenti will go for at the Heritage Belgian.

Looking forward to the pubcrawl "experience" :beer: 

Seth


----------



## Doc (10/4/05)

Weizguy said:


> So, is there a good variety to drink @ Tha Porterhouse or should I save my capacity for the whole 4 @ the Macquarie?
> 
> Also, could some local xperts give us outlanders some tips on beers to look out for at each pub, coz that would be great.
> 
> ...



The Porterhouse bascially no. It is the first stop because someone suggested it and I believe they do a good steak. A good feed before a pub crawl is a must. (I must be getting responsible in my old age :lol:

As for brews to look out for along the way, I've put together a few below.

1. Porterhouse Hotel - Guinness with your steak ( or a pint of milk :lol: )
2. MacQuarie Hotel - Ideally you'd want to try them all. The wheat is very good and the Pils and Dark Lager won't be avail until Wednesday so ...
3. The Pumphouse - Haven't been there for a long time. Jim Levet (earlier in the topic recommends The Thunderbolt
4. James Squire Brewhouse and Restaraunt - I'd be trying some of the beers brewed on the premises over the readily available ones
5. RedOak - Pale Ale and the Oatmeal Stout
6. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf - Rochefort 10, Leffe Radieuse (oh I wish they had Saison Dupont)
7. Lowenbrau Keller - Mango Weizen or one of the Rauch beers.
8. Hero of Waterloo - no idea. Anything not megaswill.
9. The Lord Nelson - Nelsons Blood, Three Sheets
10. The Australian Heritage Hotel - too many to list and by this stage I'm sure it won't matter.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Kai (10/4/05)

Man, I wish I was going on a pub crawl like that. Last one I went on, the first stop was Bar 107 and the pubcrawl special was on Toohey's New.


----------



## jayse (10/4/05)

Doc said:


> stripped out>>>>
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...



Sounds like the well oiled beer machine in you is all fired up! :chug: 

As Vim quite charmly put it!....
'Lager makes me happy vodka makes me mean, iam a heavy metal drinking driving alcohol machine. Listen to me drinking..... drinky drink a drink'. :super: 

Yours Truelly
Jayse
PS 
All i wanna do is drink as much as can.
Thats why iam a member of a heavy metal band.
cause I........
oh I........................Iam gunna drink till I die. :chug: 


PPS
I don't really wake up in the morning and drink a bottle of gin.

PPPS
Have fun Sydningtonites


----------



## dickTed (10/4/05)

All I know is, when I'm next in Sydney, I'll be pub crawlin that's for sure.
Used to start at the Metropole, and crawl down to the Sportsman's bar.
Just a 2 pub crawl.
That was in the 60's.
Doubt if they still exist.
You could smell a Resch's pub from a block away.
Tooths "Old & New" was my favourite then.
They were just putting the finishing touches on the Opry house.
You had to drink swill in those days. Weren't nothin else.
We all had can piercer - bottle openers on our key rings.


----------



## Doc (10/4/05)

jayse said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > stripped out>>>>
> ...




My god, all the quotes I had forgotten about.
Used to love Bad News (it was Bad News wasn't it) with the cast of the Young Ones (except Mike) as Heavy Metal wannbes.
La, la, lager, lager

I remember them doing a segment with Lemmy from Motorhead at Donnington. Classic 80's comedy.

Damn I thought I'd killed those brain cells :chug: 

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (10/4/05)

All I can say is:

"Stop the chemical Invasion. Keep German beer pure" - Chemical Invasion sung by Tankard.

As U might expect, it's about the Reinheitsgebot and it refers to the time when Germany was pressured to relax the Reinheitsgebot to allow fair competition. Both sides won. They relaxed the rules; and the Germans still chose pure German beer anyway. :beer: It's punk, U know.

" I come and see U every night,
I take out my purse and I buy a pint.
Would U like another? No thanks.
2nite I'm wearing incontinence pants" - Alcohol sung by GBH.  

And "It's a lovely lager. it's a lovely drop.
If U drink 2 much, you'll be on the flop.
The first glass is beautiful. The second - bloody great,
But if U drink that final inch, you'll end up bloody crook, mate!" - Homebrew by Mr Floppy. :chug: 

My musical beer quotes are exhausted for the night. The only other reference I can come up with is from Jamaica Rum by the Ted Mulry Gang. Stop me, somebody...

Seth out 

* Edited for spelling only (Seth the pedant)


----------



## jayse (10/4/05)

Weizguy said:


> And "It's a lovely lager. it's a lovely drop.
> If U drink 2 much, you'll be on the flop.
> The first glass is beautiful. The second - bloody great,
> But if U drink that final inch, you'll end up bloody crook, mate!" - Homebrew by Mr Floppy. :chug:
> ...



I don't really agree with this one, block your ears and eyes if you get offended easily because .......beer actually makes me hard.  :lol: 

Jayse


----------



## scott70 (11/4/05)

I'm happy to announce i'll be attending the pub crawl this saturday. It will be great to meet a few people from this forum and end up like this......


----------



## pint of lager (11/4/05)

Here's another song you can sing while walking the streets of Sydney.

Snip...
I get knocked down 
But I get up again 
You're never going to keep me down 
Snip...

From Chumbawana.


----------



## Barry (11/4/05)

Good Day 
I hope to get along for a few of the pubs at least. Try to meet up at the Macquarie and finish wnenever (not that keen to watch super 12). Looking forward to meeting up with everyone.


----------



## RichLum (11/4/05)

I'll be coming along and will try to drag a few mates along too.

Might be a good idea to print out a few copies of the map to hand out at the beginning in case people get lost/straggle after a few pubs 

Anyone have access to a free colour laser printer at work 

Rich


----------



## mikem108 (11/4/05)

For catching up what are the approx times? I've taken a guess , please ammend as required.

1.Porterhouse Hotel 12.30-1.00
2. MacQuarie Hotel 2.00-2.45
3. The Pumphouse 3.00-3.30
4. James Squire Brewhouse and Restaraunt 3.40-4.30
5. RedOak 4.40-5.50
6. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf 6.00-6.45
7. Lowenbrau Keller - 
8. Hero of Waterloo - 
9. The Lord Nelson - 
10. The Australian Heritage Hotel -


----------



## Doc (11/4/05)

mikem108 said:


> For catching up what are the approx times? I've taken a guess , please ammend as required.
> 
> 1.Porterhouse Hotel 12.30-1.00
> 2. MacQuarie Hotel 2.00-2.45
> ...



Those sound like reasonable timings to me. 
I think we need a volunteer to act as the chief timekeeper and contact point. Preferably someone that knows a lot of the attendees and whose mobile phone number is public already.
Is that a hand I see; yes it is. Thank you Gerard  
So Gerard will be making sure we don't dilly dally along and will be the contact point for those that are not in for full admission :lol:

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (11/4/05)

No probs.
Just had a taste of the two new beers at The Mac. The Pils is just a run of the mill Lager that will get the mega swill drinkers in.
The Dark Lager or Schwartz Beer is my new favourite beer, which is interesting as a fondness for black beer is what got me into brewing to start with.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard (11/4/05)

i can print out some a4 size maps at work. your taxes hard at work ;-)

doc - did u want to increase the line sizes on the map & add the location names or prefer me to do this ?


----------



## Doc (11/4/05)

redbeard said:


> i can print out some a4 size maps at work. your taxes hard at work ;-)
> 
> doc - did u want to increase the line sizes on the map & add the location names or prefer me to do this ?
> [post="54005"][/post]​



Hey Redbeard. I still have the original graphics file I did the map with.
I didn't bother making the lines bigger in case people wanted changes anyway.
I can easily make it bigger and email you the modified file for printing.
Can you PM me your email address and I do the update tomorrow morning.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (11/4/05)

Here is the map updated with addresses and locations and thicker lines and in PDF format.
See you all Saturday.

Beers,
Doc

Note: File size ~245kb 

View attachment AHB_BigDayOut2005.pdf


----------



## Doc (13/4/05)

Spoke to Linz this morning and he is coming solo.
Looking back through the topic I see we missed Trev off the initial list. Good to see in the last page that Barry, Mike, Rich, Scott are coming along. 
Looks like we will have great turnout.
The weather forecast is for a clearing shower, and it isn't looking too hot so will be a great day. The Sydney AHB Members Big Day Out  

Beers,
Doc

PS: Who's in charge of the digital cameras


----------



## Pumpy (13/4/05)

I will bring my digital ,the trouble is the more I drink the crappier the pictures get ,I thinkl it is cuz I press the little flower button which is for close ups .

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (13/4/05)

Pumpy said:


> I will bring my digital ,the trouble is the more I drink the crappier the pictures get ,I thinkl it is cuz I press the little flower button which is for close ups .
> [post="54323"][/post]​



Excellent. So if I stay out of camera shot for the first half of the excursion and after that it won't matter  

Doc


----------



## Pumpy (14/4/05)

Doc ,As the night progresses I take more of the floor so I may catch you in at least one by the end of the evening. Pumpy


----------



## Weizguy (15/4/05)

Pumpy said:


> Doc ,As the night progresses I take more of the floor so I may catch you in at least one by the end of the evening. Pumpy
> [post="54526"][/post]​



As long as U promise to grab the camera at the end of the evening, U can tie it to me and I'll take some photos, like I did on my work Social club 's last pub crawl.'

This shot was when a buxom wench shouted the bar for tequila slammerz.

Seth 
View attachment 2314


----------



## RichLum (15/4/05)

After all the pubs we're hitting I'm not sure we will be that upright if the tequila comes out....
hehe


----------



## Doc (15/4/05)

RichLum said:


> After all the pubs we're hitting I'm not sure we will be that upright if the tequila comes out....
> hehe
> [post="54638"][/post]​



No worries. We are only going to ten ..... and my camera is charged 

See you all tomorrow,
Doc


----------



## Kai (15/4/05)

Hope that liver's warmed up, doc.


----------



## Doc (15/4/05)

Kai said:


> Hope that liver's warmed up, doc.
> [post="54686"][/post]​



An easy night of training. A few pints of Weisse watching the Chiefs smash the Cats, then a couple of HourGlass IPA's watching the Bulldogs vs Roosters.
All packed ready for tomorrow, and the liver is primed. Thanks for your concern. 

Doc


----------



## timmy (16/4/05)

Unfortunately I wont be able to attend as I had previously hoped. Got my Parents in town as well as some friends coming over which I had forgotten about


----------



## jayse (17/4/05)

Did anyone survive?  



Jayse


----------



## Shed (17/4/05)

jayse said:


> Did anyone survive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I survived.... sort of!

It was a great night, tried some great beers
We had a good turn out, there were around 17 of us. 
We managed to get to all the pubs bar one.... The Lord Nelson. The doorman reconed there was a 'private function' on, I think that was [email protected]!& and he didn't like the look of 17 blokes looking a 'little merry'

I think there were quite a few digital pics taken, so they should be interesting/ embarassing when they get posted.

A big thanks to Doc for organising full colour maps etc


----------



## mikem108 (17/2/06)

The one year aniversary of the BDO is appproaching, is it too early to start polling for another one!


----------



## KoNG (17/2/06)

I'll be in for it....
missed last years.


----------



## Stuster (17/2/06)

KoNG said:


> I'll be in for it....
> missed last years.
> [post="109207"][/post]​




Me too.


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

A couple of things to think of.....

1/ The 1 year aniversay day is Easter Sunday this year !

2/ How many of us are going away for the Easter break ?

Upside is most should be at the Easter show... mebbe the Sat the 15th of Apr???


and should it be the Big Beer Outing???


Either way...Ive already got approval..and She's comin' along too


Can we drop the Porter house and the Pump house???? I reckon just start at 'Squires or the Redoak


----------



## Gerard_M (17/2/06)

But Linz if we miss the Pump House, we miss the train ride!
I am in & will stay a little longer this year........Maybe.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

Saw where the BDO came from....Ill pull my head in on that one


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

Thats not a flattering pic for me, Gerard


----------



## Doc (17/2/06)

Geez, almost a year already.
Still remember the train ride in Darling Harbour, and the taxi ride home.

Start a new topic though as this one is rather large already.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

WooHoo....


Lock this one off Doc..!


----------

